# Tunic Length



## catalyst (20 Sep 2009)

I've been told my tunic is too short - it reaches to the bottom of the pockets - and was told on no uncertain tems that "its in the dress regs and you should have known this blah blah blah" Yet I've done a search and I can't seem to find it........is there a correct length?


----------



## hugh19 (20 Sep 2009)

Should I ask which pockets? LOLOL   That is a new one to me if it is a properly fitted tunic then it should be fine.


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Sep 2009)

I just searched the Dress Regs and I didn't see a "correct" length mentioned.  That being said, I have seen people with a tunic that is too short but to the bottom of the pants pockets sounds like a decent length to me.

Perhaps whoever told you it was too short would be kind enough to show you where it gives a specific length in the Dress Regs.   :

Link to Dress Regs:  http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/downloads-telechargements/reserve/dress-tenue/CF_dress_instructions_mod2008_0514.pdf


----------



## Blackadder1916 (20 Sep 2009)

There is no specific description of how a jacket should fit in the dress instructions, but, unless things have changed in the 20 plus years since I had to refer to them to support my argument to get issued a proper fitting uniform (when we were being re-kitted for the DEU), you may find such information in "supply instructions".  I have no idea what the specific reference would be now.

If my failing memory serves me, the supply instruction (which dealt with the fitting of uniforms for issue) stated that the (man's) tunic is to at least reach the "gluteal fold" (the crease that defines the bottom of the buttocks and the top of the thighs) when standing naturally.  In other words your tunic should act like a good NDHQ staff officer, it should completely cover your a**.


----------



## Otis (20 Sep 2009)

I concur with BlackAdder ... all of the illustrations in the Dress Manual appear to conform to the jacket reaching the bottom of the buttocks. In fact, Figure 6-1, dealing with the alteration of service jackets for Kilted orders of dress specifically says the skirt of the jacket "shall be adjusted to a line horizontal with the lower curvature of the buttocks"

Otis


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Sep 2009)

So if the bottom of your pants pockets are at your "gluteal fold", you're good to go.


----------



## catalyst (20 Sep 2009)

according to picutres it is shorter, however I think my pants (I have to order super long ones to fit and get them tailored) makes my tunic look shorter than it is.


----------



## Chimo (26 Sep 2009)

Correct length is the one that keeps your CPO1 off your back.


----------

